# MECA NorCal "bounty" $100!!!!



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

The winner of MECA Kids 1 or 2 at the Bakersfield show on March 5th will receive $100 besides the first place award!!!!! Get the kids involved and start building some power wheels!!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

what do I win when I destroy modified sq


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I hear of 2 for sure being being built with the possibility of a 3rd. Let's get the kids involved here.


----------

